# 625-10



## lcdhs (Mar 5, 2008)

I have a NIB Performance Center Scandium625-10 .45ACP that has been in my dresser drawer for some time. I haven't seen any lately, so I'm wondering if they are still being made, and what are they going for now. Thanks


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

The only one I see on their site is the M-625JM. They may have taken your model out of production. They make a new M-325 scandium.


----------

